
Intel Optane and 3D Xpoint Updates from IDF - wjnc
http://www.anandtech.com/show/10568/intel-optane-and-3d-xpoint-updates-from-idf
======
wjnc
In the last discussions on HN [1] the opinion seemed to be 'show us products
first'. Now the first products are coming out next year. How will this change
computing as we know it? Been trying to understand what this will do, but the
step in speed seems bigger than anything I've encountered in my life. Like
going from spinning tape to floppy, but the speed difference is even bigger.

As far as I understand, this will change the layout of PC's in a pretty far
reaching way in the years to come. First the memory will fill products that
can saturate PCIe x4 and NVMe easily. But what will future products look like?
I guess the whole divide GPU - CPU and cache - RAM - storage can become
obsolete?

I envision that this revolution can help (finally) the push towards manycore
programming, since the buffers can more easily be filled. But I'm very far out
of my area of expertise, so would love the input.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9962913](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9962913)

